# New law eases IQ eligibility for state services



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON - Advocates for people with developmental disabilities are hailing a decision by Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick to sign a bill easing IQ eligibility restrictions for services.
The new law will prevent the state Department of Developmental Services from automatically denying eligibility to people scoring above 70 on IQ tests.
Advocates say that will make it easier for people with borderline limitations in intellectual functioning to access critical state services.

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio...1/new_law_eases_iq_eligibility_state_services


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Translation = More free shit funded by the shrinking amount of us who work and pay taxes.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Patrick - Obama voting base


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmmm, wait a minute....

If an IQ of 70 gets state aid, then if my IQ is 140, shouldn't I get double the benefits?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

May be they did one of those internet IQ test at Beacon Hill during one of their sessions and all together couldn't get over a 70 so now obviously they want to change the rules to suit their own selfish purposes.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

They needed to pass this law to crank up the numbers at civil service exams.

or westborough PD


----------

